# Thanks to admins/moderators



## cave76 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks to the admin(s) or moderators that quickly removed a post that was so clearly an advertisement (without permission, I assume). I won't put the name of what was being sold here, for good reason.

The admin was so quick that before I could post my rebuttal to the thread ( I just love exposing health frauds)---- the thread was already 'invalid'.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2013)

That's so sweet of you, Cave!  Thank you!

We try, but sometimes there's no admin/mod available so it may take awhile.  Happy it worked out this time!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Glad they got rid of the microwave guy today with the survey. Kudos.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2013)

No kidding.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 13, 2013)

Sometimes people who slip between the cracks do get in.

Luckily for me, they haven't found me yet. Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## cave76 (Dec 14, 2013)

Cat said:
" Luckily for me, they haven't found me yet. Ha!"

You too, huh?


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2013)

I find suspect some posts that are allowed. Like someone joining the forum to post one post and then...never again.  A post that basically doesn't do anything for anyone else but benefits the poster only.  I'm all for helping someone, but I feel like a dupe responding to posts like that.  I'm talking about posts that asks everyone here to...well...respond to a survey for his benefit only, then he's gone.  It's harmless enough. I guess we can lend him a hand.  A bit annoying tho.  Responding makes me feel as if I'm working for him.  

Also, if thanks are to be given to the admins here, I want to thank whomever for extending the time you can edit a post without it showing the post was edited.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 15, 2013)

cave76 said:


> Cat said:
> " Luckily for me, they haven't found me yet. Ha!"
> 
> You too, huh?



Yes! Aren't we lucky?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Dec 15, 2013)

Caslon said:


> I find suspect some posts that are allowed. Like someone joining the forum to post one post and then...never again.  A post that basically doesn't do anything for anyone else but benefits the poster only.  I'm all for helping someone, but I feel like a dupe responding to posts like that.  I'm talking about posts that asks everyone here to...well...respond to a survey for his benefit only, then he's gone.  It's harmless enough. I guess we can lend him a hand.  A bit annoying tho.  Responding makes me feel as if I'm working for him.
> 
> Also, if thanks are to be given to the admins here, I want to thank whomever for extending the time you can edit a post without it showing the post was edited.



I also wish to join you to thank the administrators and the moderators. They work very hard to make this website a joyful place for all members.

This website is such a nice place for us. The only problem I've had here was that problem with the counterfeit money. I was offering perfect $100 bills to all the members and for some reason or other, they took away my post!

I'm joking.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CraigC (Dec 15, 2013)

The best are the ones that want you to go to their website/forum. You want to "reply", but if you do, your post is just wasted when the thread is removed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2013)

Caslon said:


> I find suspect some posts that are allowed. Like someone joining the forum to post one post and then...never again.  A post that basically doesn't do anything for anyone else but benefits the poster only.  I'm all for helping someone, but I feel like a dupe responding to posts like that.  I'm talking about posts that asks everyone here to...well...respond to a survey for his benefit only, then he's gone.  It's harmless enough. I guess we can lend him a hand.  A bit annoying tho.  Responding makes me feel as if I'm working for him.
> 
> Also, if thanks are to be given to the admins here, I want to thank whomever for extending the time you can edit a post without it showing the post was edited.



Report the post so it can be removed quickly.  Those types of posts are not allowed, but it hard for the Mods/Admins to see each and every post that is created every day.  If it's reported they see it, guaranteed.


----------

